# Interconnect cable length vs. sub speaker cable length



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am going to try to solder RCA male to XLR interconnect cables using the Rean / Neutrik NYS 373 and the Neutrik NC3MXX connectors with low profile Canare L-2E5 cables. Is it better to build longer interconnect cables and shorter sub speaker wires or is it the other way around? Also, which brand of sub speaker wiring and what gauge do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What lengths are you considering? Unless the are extreme if likely does not make much difference which is longer. Most here feel that beyond basic quality speaker wire of adequate size for the run, there is little difference for a sub.


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

lcaillo,
Thanks for the recommendations. I thought that would be the case but just wanted to ask since I am really new at this stuff. Either case, the distances are less than 10 ft. I have a Face audio FT 1200 pro amp that I might use to drive the sub. It is probably way over kill to use this amp for sub woofer duty for my proposed 2.1 bedroom HT. Will try out the Speakon connectors from amp to the subwoofer. I suspect 12 gauge speaker wire should be more than sufficient. Right? Best regards.


----------

